# (A/Rexxar) La vita é Bella sucht.......nicht mehr :)



## Ginahh (20. Februar 2011)

Momentan Bewerbungsstopp 

*Was erwarten wir von Dir:* 

-ein Alter von mind. 25 Jahren, gerne auch Älter (Unsere Mitglieder sind zwischen 25-52 J. alt) 
-jedemenge gute Laune und Teamgeist
-Spass an Events und Funruns (z.B. Wettrennen, Schnitzeljagd, Geschichtenwettbewerbe) 
-Mitarbeit in der Gilde (einbringen von Ideen, Unterstützung von Gildenmitgliedern) 
-TS kompatibel (Ts3 ) 
-Zuverlässigkeit (zugesagte Termine hälst Du nach Möglichkeit ein) 
-regelmässsige Besuche und Mitarbeit auf der Homepage (Du schreibst auch mal etwas und unterstützt uns mit Rat und Tat) 

*Was bieten wir dir:* 

-Eine kleine familiäre Gilde, die viel Wert auf Spass legt und sich nicht am „Wettrüsten" der Chars beteiligt. 
-Wir gehen auch in Instanzen und auf Raids, aber alles ganz Gemütlich und ohne Stress. 
-Viele Unserer Mitglieder sind Berufstätig oder haben Familie, desshalb können sie nicht so häufig oder lange on sein. 
-Wir legen Wert darauf das, dass reale Leben immer Vorrang hat vor Wow. 
-Hilfsbereitschaft, lustige Leute. Aber auch Ernsthaftigkeit wenn es drauf an kommt. 

*Haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt?* 

Dann Bewirb Dich auf unserer Homepage: 

http://www.lavitaebella.meinegil.de 


Wir freuen uns auf Dich 

Nellas


----------



## Ginahh (25. Februar 2011)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (8. März 2011)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (19. März 2011)

/hochschubs


----------



## mrldog (25. März 2011)

> -Wir gehen auch in Instanzen und auf Raids, aber alles ganz Gemütlich und ohne Stress.



Wie kann man sich das denn vorstellen? Wie oft geht ihr in Raids? Wöchentlich, monatlich? ^^ Meine Freundin (Heiler in Ausbildung) und ich suchen nach einer Gilde, wo gildenintern Inis und Raids bewältigt werden. Ich selbst hab leider keine Erfahrung mit Raids, sie hingegen schon (auch wenn es lange her ist ). Equip (ilvl 349) wäre vermutl. nicht das Problem, da bin ich auf gutem Wege, meine Dmg-stats aufzuwerten. 

LG


----------



## Ginahh (25. März 2011)

Hallo,


wir haben im Moment drei Termine die Woche Trash-Run BDZ+Weekly, Baradinfestung und Pechschwingenabstieg z. zt. noch Magmaul. Befinden und aber noch in der Übungsphase 

Gemütlich und ohne Stress heisst einfach, das es kein Drama ist wenn wir mal wipen oder den Boss nicht schaffen. Bei uns besteht kein Raidzwang , wir sind nicht so schnell sind und der Boss nach drei versuchen liegt, aber wir haben dafür jedemenge Spass, das Gildenklima passt . Wie gesagt wir sind keine Raidgilde und müssen uns jeden Boss erarbeiten. La vita ist 'Königmörder', wenn auch 2 Stunden bevor Cataclysm herauskam 

Ansonsten finden sich eigentlich auch jeden Abend Grüppchen für Instanzen.

Also wenn ihr Interesse habt schaut einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei http://www.meinegil.de

LG Nellas (früher Ginahh)


----------



## Ginahh (30. März 2011)

Aufgrund des regen Zulaufs legen wir ersteinmal einen kleinen Bewerbungsstopp ein 
Der Thread kann gerne geschlossen werden.

Danke

LG Nellas


----------

